# My New Plow... friggin finally ;)



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

lol I know a bunch kept buggin me to just get a plow already. I took my sweet ass time getting my plow since There has never been any snow in the 2 week forecast. She's the Western Pro Series 2 on a 2010 Toyota Tundra. She's t-he 5.7L double cab with a 3" lift in the front. She dropped almost 2" or so after the install. I did good for adding the 3". Gotta run some ballast Bigtimes. That plow is only 668Lb as apposed to the fisher HD I wanted which is about 715Lb. Now where's the snow! What do you guys think? Like to hear the Tundra guys too who helped me out :salute:


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks good on your truck. Similar to my plow. I put a back drag blade on mine. Money Well Spent ... although I would get an argument about that.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

thelettuceman;2080208 said:


> Looks good on your truck. Similar to my plow. I put a back drag blade on mine. Money Well Spent ... although I would get an argument about that.


'Preciate'er, bud. Huh. Was that blade off of a Fisher HD? I didn't know they made them for western.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks good, what size is that? 8'?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MC94XR7;2080187 said:


> lol Now where's the snow! What do you guys think?


Now you've done it..

You bought a new plow. It won't snow again until December of 2016 because of you.

Thanks a bunch, you googly eyed bastage !


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

JMHConstruction;2080242 said:


> Looks good, what size is that? 8'?


Thanks, bud. I wont talk about my "8 incher" but my plow is 8'.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MC94XR7;2080255 said:


> Thanks, bud. I wont talk about my "8 incher" but my plow is 8'.


Look buddy,

what you have in your butt hole is your business. No one here really cares....


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;2080249 said:


> Now you've done it..
> 
> You bought a new plow. It won't snow again until December of 2016 because of you.
> 
> Thanks a bunch, you googly eyed bastage !


Way she goes, bro. If I gotta suffer, I'm taking you all with me.:angry:


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;2080257 said:


> Look buddy,
> 
> what you have in your butt hole is your business. No one here really cares....


lol oh man that was quick- friggin I backed into that one.

after re-reading that, the question mark made it look like the post said 8". my bad.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MC94XR7;2080259 said:


> lol oh man that was quick- friggin I backed into that one.


Just goofin, man...

Unless of course it's true... which is still okay, I guess

Nice plow, BTW...Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;2080260 said:


> Just goofin, man...
> 
> Unless of course it's true... which is still okay, I guess


I guess. 8" back there just isnt my bag.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MC94XR7;2080262 said:


> I guess..


So, How long did they take to install your plow ?

Were you satisfied with the installation?

Nice clean wiring / splicing / drilling the frame, or bolt on ?

Smooth operation ?

Did you "air plow" at all yet ? Lots of guys here driving around with their plows on, and it's going to be somewhere around 74* F tomorrow.

Details, man.... Details.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;2080264 said:


> Did you "air plow" at all yet ?


Lol I did a little air shoveling today. Went and stared all the blowers and let them run for a bit and tried to bend the warped shovels back into shape. Chance of snow here Monday...not great, but still a chance! Wanted to make sure everything was working good. That pretend snow didn't know what hit it!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is with the license plate on the headgear?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Philbilly2;2080434 said:


> What is with the license plate on the headgear?


Abiding the law to the 78th degree.. Wonder if hes gona move the plate on/off the ploww and truck.. Way too much work for me


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

iceyman;2080445 said:


> Abiding the law to the 78th degree.. Wonder if hes gona move the plate on/off the ploww and truck.. Way too much work for me


That is what I thought. When it snows, I think your plate is the last thing that the cops care about. Seems like quite a bit of work


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck and plow look great. I'm surprised it dropped the front end that much.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice setup!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2;2080434 said:


> What is with the license plate on the headgear?


My guess is that the company who installed it has to put the plate there to be seen so they are not liable.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Philbilly2;2080479 said:


> That is what I thought. When it snows, I think your plate is the last thing that the cops care about. Seems like quite a bit of work


Back a few years ago I still had my plow on the truck couple days after a storm, I was stopped by an RCMP officer and warned about the front plate not being visible, he said next time I will give you a fine.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

CAT 245ME;2080583 said:


> Back a few years ago I still had my plow on the truck couple days after a storm, I was stopped by an RCMP officer and warned about the front plate not being visible, he said next time I will give you a fine.


That's ridiculous. I'm not one of those people that hates cops but, I mean come on they have nothing better to do than harass people about their plow blocking the licence plate. Maine DOT gets three plates for each plow truck, one plate on the front bumper, one plate on the plow gear, and one plate on the back.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;2080264 said:


> So, How long did they take to install your plow ?
> 
> Were you satisfied with the installation?
> 
> ...


Lol I figured if I didn't say anything about the instal, it was a positive experience. Ecerything was cool. Looks nice. They rigged up a on / off switch for the controller rather than hook her up to a 12v sourse activated by the key. I airplowed the 404, DVP, and Gardiner Expressway with her- driving in the far right lane between 50-60 MPH. I temperarily rigged up about 400lb of ballast of cinder blocks and salt. I'm gonna make 4 or 5 wooden rectangular toples boxes and fill them with dirt. I'm gonna put a 2X8 across the bed behind the wheel wells to hold them from sliding 2 the front. I want to be able to slide them around quickly out of the way of my snow blower. I'll post pics when I do that. I want 500lb of ballast so I'll be weighing the boxes. I don't want to buy 20 bags of salt so I thought outside the box while visions of toples wood boxes danced in my head.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

iceyman;2080445 said:


> Abiding the law to the 78th degree.. Wonder if hes gona move the plate on/off the ploww and truck.. Way too much work for me


Lol they did that. I imagine its because the goof who owned the truck before me installed the plate right where the receiver goes "because the center of the front bumper wasn't badass enough" for him or something lol. I'm gonna put the plate
In th centre of the bumper when I remove the plow


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

mercer_me;2080485 said:


> The truck and plow look great. I'm surprised it dropped the front end that much.





unhcp;2080510 said:


> nice setup!


'preciate 'er, boys. I could be wrong on the drop. it wasn't more than 2 inches of a drop. the guy said it felt like linking up to an f250 the way the front was so high. wesport


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

oh ya! here's one for you guys: They were having a hard time looking for the mounts for a Tundra. So the guy at Newmarket Mower was looking everywhere for the mounts. (Its the reason why we couldnt get the Fisher that I put a down payment for. I paid $8800 for the plow installed. I learned the Western is a cheaper plow. Because he couldnt find the mounts for a Western either, he put SnowX mounts on. He said they are the same mounts. The kicker is, because he "Worked hard sourcing the mounts", he still charged me for the fisher to cover the cost "It's like *only* a few hundred dollars difference.". Needless to say, I was off my game that day ffs. way she goes, I guess. there's plenty of others out there when I buy other trucks and plows who dont say "its only a few hundred bucks" its good money to me but if its "only a few hundred bucks" to you, then it sounds like you dont need it as much as I need it. I think I'm done with them.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The OPP give out fines here quite often for a nonvisible front or rear plate.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

JD Dave;2081753 said:


> The OPP give out fines here quite often for a nonvisible front or rear plate.


Never been questioned here.

They only stop you here, in NJ, if you have parts of a dead person's body still stuck to your plow uprights. Most of the time you they'll let you go if you just tell them that it was a neighbor who was getting out of line with your wife, and you took matters into your own hands....Thumbs Up


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

MC94XR7;2081723 said:


> oh ya! here's one for you guys: They were having a hard time looking for the mounts for a Tundra. So the guy at Newmarket Mower was looking everywhere for the mounts. (Its the reason why we couldnt get the Fisher that I put a down payment for. I paid $8800 for the plow installed. I learned the Western is a cheaper plow. Because he couldnt find the mounts for a Western either, he put SnowX mounts on. He said they are the same mounts. The kicker is, because he "Worked hard sourcing the mounts", he still charged me for the fisher to cover the cost "It's like *only* a few hundred dollars difference.". Needless to say, I was off my game that day ffs. way she goes, I guess. there's plenty of others out there when I buy other trucks and plows who dont say "its only a few hundred bucks" its good money to me but if its "only a few hundred bucks" to you, then it sounds like you dont need it as much as I need it. I think I'm done with them.


Did I read this right? You paid 8800 for a straight blade installed?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MXZ1983;2081908 said:


> Did I read this right? You paid 8800 for a straight blade installed?


I was about to ask the samething..... What a deal.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2081918 said:


> I was about to ask the samething..... What a deal.


What's wrong ? You've never paid $3000 over the going rate for anything before ?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

MXZ1983;2081908 said:


> Did I read this right? You paid 8800 for a straight blade installed?


Now I know why there was all that talk on the first page about 8" in his butt hole. 

I hope they at least spit on it before they shoved it in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;2081934 said:


> What's wrong ? You've never paid $3000 over the going rate for anything before ?


I'm beside myself in disbelief, I just am.

Dude, please tell us that was a typo and the price was 4800.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

cubicinches;2081936 said:


> Now I know why there was all that talk on the first page about 8" in his butt hole.
> 
> I hope they at least spit on it before they shoved it in.


Shoved, hell they packed it and smoked a pack of cigarettes afterwards.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

cubicinches;2081936 said:


> Now I know why there was all that talk on the first page about 8" in his butt hole.
> 
> I hope they at least spit on it before they shoved it in.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

You owe me a new monitor....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2081938 said:


> Shoved, hell they packed it and smoked a pack of cigarettes afterwards.


You forgot the sand and Rockdale sprinkled on it beforehand


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;2081934 said:


> What's wrong ? You've never paid $3000 over the going rate for anything before ?


Still waiting for an answer from the OP.

That is insane. Pretty sure you could have found someone on PS to buy it in the box and install it for 2500 less


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2081918 said:


> I was about to ask the samething..... What a deal.


I don't know where GTA is. Is that Canadian dollars or something? Even if it were, it would be overpriced. That's just ridiculous for a straight blade. If a shop quoted me that much I never would have put the blade on. I just can't get over that. Almost 9K for a fricking straight blade. Reminds me of that old adage "A fool and his money....................".


----------



## ThatGuySnowPlow (Dec 6, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2081937 said:


> I'm beside myself in disbelief, I just am.
> 
> Dude, please tell us that was a typo and the price was 4800.


I paid with tax and installation $5184 for my midweight!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2081937 said:


> I'm beside myself in disbelief, I just am.
> 
> Dude, please tell us that was a typo and the price was 4800.


That's roughly 6400 usd if I converted it right. Pro 2 is 5k here. 5500 with flap and rubber edge. I forgot how much truck side is. I want to say just over 6 for whole set up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he's south of the line.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2081964 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's south of the line.


If so, that makes it even worse. But if you've read any of his other posts you wouldn't be surprised at all if he paid that much in USD for what he bought.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm sorry, he is north of the line, but still sounds high


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ThatGuySnowPlow;2081953 said:


> I paid with tax and installation $5184 for my midweight!


You need to add 40% on to your dollar plus a border crossing and shipping. I'm not sure what his blade cost but I just priced out a new DXT and is was $10,300 installed. A friend of mine just paid $9300 installed for a poly Vxt.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

OK, I no this is going to be a stupid question to some. If you came into the states, purchased a plow and had it installed. Then go back over border, do you still have to pay taxes on it at the border?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Randall Ave;2082198 said:


> OK, I no this is going to be a stupid question to some. If you came into the states, purchased a plow and had it installed. Then go back over border, do you still have to pay taxes on it at the border?


Yes and you have to pay state tax unless it's shipped. We've brought back a lot of blades and trucks when our dollar was closer to par. Right now it's generally cheaper to buy things here.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Randall Ave;2082198 said:


> OK, I no this is going to be a stupid question to some. If you came into the states, purchased a plow and had it installed. Then go back over border, do you still have to pay taxes on it at the border?


If we are running a business we get all our taxes refunded to us. No point lying to the guy at the border to save money.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry, guys. Been away for a while. I paid $8800. No type O. Live and learn. I learned I coulda got her cheaper in Toronto. I looked into going stateside but it wasnts worth the time and ilegal smuggling. It does seem like I got 8" wedged in me however lol.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I didn't say to cheat. Just do not no the border tax rules. So what's your 8800.00 worth in our currency?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

$6400 according to google


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Whiffyspark;2083110 said:


> $6400 according to google


That sounds about right. $1cad is worth roughly $0.71USD nowadays


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MC94XR7;2083034 said:


> Sorry, guys. Been away for a while. I paid $8800. No type O. Live and learn. I learned I coulda got her cheaper in Toronto. I looked into going stateside but it wasnts worth the time and ilegal smuggling. It does seem like I got 8" wedged in me however lol.


How would it illegal. You drive up to border, pay your tax and drive home.


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2081938 said:


> Shoved, hell they packed it and smoked a pack of cigarettes afterwards.










[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

I thin there is somthing wrong with you Pat


----------

